# Heat Transfer Question



## MikeR (Feb 4, 2009)

What is the level of Heat Transfer in the morning's breath section?

As a Mechanics of Materials Guy this stuff is pretty intimidating. How much time should I put into the mornings Heat Transfer questions? For example do I need to study in detail all of MERM’s chapters on Conduction, Natural Convection, Forced Convection, Heat Exchangers &amp; Radiation?


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 5, 2009)

MikeR said:


> What is the level of Heat Transfer in the morning's breath section?
> As a Mechanics of Materials Guy this stuff is pretty intimidating. How much time should I put into the mornings Heat Transfer questions? For example do I need to study in detail all of MERM’s chapters on Conduction, Natural Convection, Forced Convection, Heat Exchangers &amp; Radiation?


According to NCEES, Heat Transfer is one of 6 areas in the Principles of "Energy/Power Systems" that have an overall weight of 15% of the breadth exam. But I wouldn't look at it that way. Heat Transfer is one of those fundamental concepts of Mechanical Engineering that you'll find spills into many other areas. So I would definitely study in detail each of the MERM chapters you mention and do as many problems as possible. Trust me, it helped for me. The first two times I took the PE, I worried about how much I should study each area, and I ended up failing. When I finally said screw it and went balls out and studied everything I possibly could solidly, every night for 4 months, I finally passed. Thats what it takes. Forget about how much of each area you should study and just study everything as hard as possible. You'll have no problem passing then.

As Yoda says -- "There is no try. There is only do, and do not."

Hope this helps!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree. Like what I am doing, I am reading every page and working every problem from Lindeburg's MERM and problem book. I noticed that I struggle way too much in the fluids area, but I'm working the problems nonetheless. I typically did not get the correct answers on the problems, but reviewing the answers I was able to understand the process a liiiiiiiittle bit more. However, I didn't bother completely understanding it as I had more topics to worry about.

Do a full study and do problems from all areas. Given sufficient time, assess yourself with a practice exam. If you find that you have deficiencies, work on them at that time. I hope I can do my first practice test in mid-March.


----------



## Matt-NM (Feb 9, 2009)

When I took, and passed, the April 2008 ME PE I had the same question on how much time I would dedicate to heat transfer. In the end I decided that I would get as familiar with it as I could, but that I would not attempt to re-learn every aspect of it. Heat transfer can get rather complex. Thus, based on the total quantity of questions that could possibly be asked based on the NCEES percentages given, I decided that I would go through as many sample problems as I could, but somewhat accept that I might be slightly "weaker" in heat transfer than other areas. Thankfully it paid off, as there weren't that many heat transfer problems in the morning section, and the ones there were were relatively easy.

Now on the other hand, I took the same approach to another subject in the machine design depth portion and it almost cost me. There was problem after problem on this subject that I swore was going to due me in. It would be great if you could master every subject on the exam, but in most cases that is just not practical. You may need to develop a similar approach based on the NCEES percentages given.

Good luck.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Feb 11, 2009)

With how things change (my first time I tried to play the percentages, but they were totally off) you are better off doing as much as you can on every topic.

Luckily, I am enrolled in a review course headed by a PE who use to develop the exam. He offers good tips and they put a good outline of major topics to study.


----------

